# supplements for a shiny coat!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i feed a complete supplement called equilibrium. its fantastic because its totally complete. i dont have to worry about electrolytes or anything. they definitely starting getting better coat quality once i started feeding that.

i also add either vegetable or maize oil depending on which i have at the time. that makes them extra shiny 

also adding egg to their dinner helps. 

all in all though if they are getting EVERYTHING they need from their hard feed they should have healthy, shiny coats but adding some oil or egg will make a difference


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

We have equilibrium here but it's rather expensive 
I find rice bran oil to be great and a good worming schedule


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah its in new zealand but i dont think its that differently priced to here (saw it in a site somewhere).

i forgot to add about worming  wormy horses will have a dull coat too

ive heard rice bran oil can be ok but is better for weight than shiny coats or at least thats how its been for me


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

It is much more expensive here. Rice bran oil produces a super shiney coat as well as helping with muscle development and condition.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my bad! im not sure what i was thinking but as soon as you said it i realised you were right. i think you pay something like $40 more for a 22kg bag of mineral mix.

well as i said, in my experience rice bran oil didnt help the coat condition. i only noticed a difference in coat condition once switching to either vegetable or maize oil. im not saying the rice bran wouldnt help some but its not one that i believe you can say will work on all. there is another lady who tried rice bran oil when i did and it did nothing for hers either other than help put in weight


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I heard flax seed oil is supposed to be amazing  but I haven't had the chance to try it yet.
A raw egg in their feed? That doesn't sound healthy! lol I've never heard of it!
Maybe it's not a raw egg and I'm being silly.
I feed my horse a hoof supplement, and the biotin helps keep him shiny. He also gets regular corn oil in his feed, and I've noticed a difference (it helps if you start the oil before their summer coat grows in under the fuzz). The best thing I've found, however, is good ol' fashion currying. After my horse is done his work, I take everything off (halter included) and he stands for a half hour to an hour while I curry the crap out of him! He LOVES it, and he's not a horse that usually enjoys brushing. After his workout he's hot and his pores are open, so it gets rid of loose, dead hair easier and helps work sebum (the hair's natural oil) to the surface to make it shiny. It's a lot of work and effort and I'm aware that not everyone has that kind of time, but it's definitely the best thing I've found


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I feed my horse a supplement for her coat and joints but people at my stable give their horses oil. Like flax seed oil. Just becareful if you use oil becaus corn oil will add lots of energy


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

We use codlivine in powder form. It's really easy and even smells really good so the horses love it. It was origionally developed as a joint supplement (cod liver oil) but now has some varieties and a lovely effect on their coats.
Only downside is it's dark red and STAINS everything, including their muzzles if they've had it in their food!

It's £22.50 for 5kg - don't know whether that's expensive or not.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

Fresh crushed linseed is fantastic!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegetable Oil is cheap, effective and you can pick it up at a grocery store for about 5 bucks a jug. I add 2 tbs to my horses grain daily, and his coat is soft, shiny and snuggly.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegetable oil is great, works very well.

Apple cider vinegar works also (though I noticed the oil seemed to work faster) and is a natural fly repellent, for both the horses and my water trough.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! Just curious if additives really help if your horse already has a good diet with daily grooming. My gelding has a pretty shiny coat already in the summer but someone told me that corn oil with a bit of salt really makes them shine. I tried it for a couple of months and never saw a difference!


----------

